

The Next Revolution in 3-D Printing: Disposable Panties - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-07/the-next-revolution-in-3-d-printing-disposable-panties.html

======
zokier
Disposable plastic clothing. I'm sorry if this sounds bit hippie but that
sounds really bad idea environmentally.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biodegradable_plastic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biodegradable_plastic)

~~~
dmix
Do any of the these from their website fit that profile?

> Various types of liquid polymers such as natural Latex, silicon,
> polyurethane and Teflon, as well as variety of textile fibres such as
> cotton, viscose and polyamide enable tailor-made fabrics for any need.

[http://www.tamicare.com/#!technology/c1xu8](http://www.tamicare.com/#!technology/c1xu8)

~~~
marcosdumay
Yes, latex and cotton are biodegradable.

3D printed teflon and polyamide would be great, those are excellent materials
with plenty of applications beyond clothing.

------
scotty79
Piece of underwear printed in 3 seconds? That's Startrek grade innovation.

------
haversine
I told my wife about this article expecting her to be very impressed and she
said "so does that mean you have to take your pants off every time you change
the panties?"

I wonder if they've solved for this already? There's only one photo of panties
on the site that I can find and the style suggests they would require removal
of pants. Not exactly fast, and potentially awkward in public restrooms.

------
Claudus
Or you could just use hydrogen peroxide to get the blood stains out of fabric.

~~~
chc
It isn't just bloodstains. For example, depending on your body's pH, the
discharge can also bleach fabric.

------
volune
Japan rejoices.

